# Cracked Cervelo - warranty result



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I wanted to post my experience with Cervelo and their warranty service. I had a 2006 Soloist Team aluminum frame that developed a very small crack at the top of the seat tube. I had a whole thread on it in the frames section which can be found here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/crack-frame-need-advice-322031.html

Anyway, Cervelo replaced the frame with a new S2 since they no longer make the Soloist Team. Great customer service for them standing behind their product. The whole process took about a month from dropping it off at the local dealer to receiving the new frame.

I thought you guys would appreciate knowing this.

Well done Cervelo! It's nice to see a company taking care of the customer.


_*Btw, I am not going to be building it up as I have a steel road bike that I am fond of. Besides, I am a clyde and I think I would destroy the bike! 
I listed the bike on Ebay if anyone is interested. _


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the update. You did the right thing with documenting the propagation of the crack over time, and Cervelo did you right. That's good to hear.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Peter P. said:


> Thanks for the update. You did the right thing with documenting the propagation of the crack over time, and Cervelo did you right. That's good to hear.


Yeah, honestly I could barely see the crack it was so small and superficial. I thought it was a crack in the surface finish of the anodization or something. I'm glad Cervelo replaced without any fuss. I do hear stories of other manufacturers giving owners credit toward a new frame, etc. I think if there is a problem and it's warrantied, replace it with something of equivalent value at the least. I like to hear stories of good customer service as it is something that seems to be disappearing these days.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Burgrat, unless you are really big, you don't need to fret about the S2 frame. I'm on a 2012 (looks like what you have shown) and I'm solidly a clyde...no issues at all  But if you prefer steel....well, I won't stand in your way


----------

